# I want to live alone on a boat in the Caribbean



## Marley Cusick

I'm 20 years old, about to turn 21 and want to buy a 30' sloop, sail her down to the Caribbean and live on her for as little money as possible. I want to live off of fish I can catch, coconuts and other fruits I can find, and lentils. does any one have any suggestions for ways to live off the land or anything really? could use all the help I can get.
I'm only $1000 away from being able to buy the boat, so I will have next to no money afterward for very much at all
look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Caribbeachbum

There aren't areas of ungoverned, unowned wilderness anymore. Mostly. 

Most (all?) of the Caribbean islands require a fishing license if you're fishing in their waters; and coconuts and other fruits are owned by someone, and mostly they won't approve of your taking them without permission (and payment). Even fresh water often comes with a small, but very real price attached to it. And on some of the islands at least, dumpster diving is practically a gladiator sport. 

There are many ways to leave cheaply, and even whole books (and lengthy threads) about how to do it. But living off the land and sea for free probably isn't going to work out. 

Lentils are yummy, though. 

Consider keeping to the US territories -- the USVI and the Keys, in particular — where you can get part-time work (legally) and pay your way from week to week. 

I wish you the best of luck. It will be an enormous challenge, but it could be fun.


----------



## krisscross

Dude, stay in Florida. Much easier to make due with very little money, less crime and less competition at the dumpster.


----------



## RegisteredUser

I think you should just go for it, and update us along the way.


----------



## flyingriki

I'm thinking this is a bogus post to stir it up.....?


----------



## Marley Cusick

flyingriki
what would I be stirring up? I have always dreamed of doing this, right now I have the opportunity, id be a fool not to


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Marley Cusick said:


> I want to live off of fish I can catch, coconuts and other fruits I can find, and lentils. does any one have any suggestions


After you have the [email protected]# beaten out of you for stealing people's coconuts, fruit and lentils you will probably get off your fat lazy ass and do some work you ungreatful pig.

Then you will have money for the stuff previously stolen... Plus meat, beer and girls.

Ooooooooops that's politically incorrect these days! You might like wine.

Mark :nerd


----------



## Arcb

Mmmm. Girls, beer, wine, lentils and boats-sounds like fun, but it doesn't sound cheap. 

Why do you need such a big boat? Boats are expensive. They need sails, paint, engines, general maintenance. Fees are based on length and beam. 

Lentils don't take up much space and nor do people who live on them. I'd be looking for a smaller boat.


----------



## twoshoes

If living on a yacht in the Caribbean could be done cheaply, there would be a whole lot of people already doing it. 

Arcb's comment on maintenance is spot on. Acquiring a boat isn't expensive, owning one is.


----------



## SHNOOL

Also from other threads on here... it appears that sails aren't something most people here buy very often... a 1978 set of original sails will be JUST fine 

Inboard motors aren't necessary either, after all, one can sail everywhere for free! 

You folks should be mentioning the fact that most locations won't be real happy with a 40+ year old classic plastic boat floating around (and collecting mold/mildew) for months on end. They don't even like that stuff stateside.


----------



## RichH

Have you considered the sometimes humongous $$$$ entry fees to these small island nations .... every time you enter? Sometimes you don't even have to land on their island, as if you're in to are just crossing their territorial waters they will come out to get you in order to pay the entry fees. And sometimes these entry fees are only valid for a few WEEKS.


----------



## Arcb

Idk, I've had two buy two new sails (one used off eBay and one custom) this year, they weren't cheap.

Plus annual trips to the sail maker for repairs. I totally agree, old sails work fine, but when you blow out a seem, you've got to do something about it.

Same thing with engines. Even outboards need repairs. The costs add up, especially when a boats used hard.


----------



## denverd0n

Ditto what others have said. If you want to live cheap, it will probably be easier to do on land, in an area that you are already familiar with. There is no "Gilligan's Island" out there, where you can hang out and never see anybody. Most certainly not in the Caribbean!

Outside of the resort areas, most of the people in the Caribbean are relatively poor. That means that if they catch you stealing their fruits, vegetables, coconuts, etc., you will be very lucky if all they do is turn you over to the authorities. More likely they will take it out of your hide, or just take your boat and feed you to the fish.

Sorry if this is bursting your bubble, or messing up your dreams, but to be very blunt and honest, the kind of life that you seem to be hoping for is just not at all realistic in today's world.

Good luck, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## BillMoran

In the end, there's no way to live cheap. There are certainly ways to live _cheaper_ than the ridiculous lifestyle that most people in the US are brainwashed to believe is necessary. Hell, even with a house and car my living expenses are lower than a lot of people I know, because I don't care about showing off ... I'm still driving the Subaru I bought in 2008 because I put money into regular maintenance (which is cheaper than buying a new car every 5 years) and I don't care that it's a little worn out.

Do some youtube searches, there have got to be a jillion videos from sailors trying to describe their expenses. If you want to do it cheaply you're going to have to learn a LOT about maintenance, because doing it yourself is one way to save a LOT of money. However, doing repairs and maintenance _CORRECTLY_ on a boat takes a lot of knowledge. And doing repairs and maintenance wrong can have life-threatening consequences.

Don't take the negative comments too much to heart. There _are_ people living on sailboats on a shoestring budget ... it _can_ be done. If it's what you really want, then go for it, but accept the fact that the first few years are going to be a LOT of work, very little sleep, and probably not much fun. You'll be constantly learning things and fixing the mistakes you made the previous week. You'll constantly be strapped for cash. It will mostly likely suck big time. There are 2 well-documented examples of this (that I know of): Dan and Kika on Uma and Niki Steiger on Karl. Look them up on youtube and watch the entire series of both from the beginning. They will give you an excellent idea of how much work is involved, and how hard it can be. But they'll also give you a good idea of the rewards if you succeed.

I would also suggest that you watch Sailing Salty Mermaid ... unfortunately, they took down their videos for reasons that I'm not privy to. SSL was a couple that tried to live a sailboat dream but failed due to some bad luck. Not everyone succeeds. Don't let that get you down, just keep in mind that success is not guaranteed.

Personally, I would recommend that you go for it. You're young enough that if you fail you have plenty of your life left to recover, and maybe even try again. If I could go back in time to be 20 again, I'd go for it. I'd probably screw it up, but at least I'd have tried. Whatever happens, it will at least be an adventure you'll never forget.


----------



## jwing

No. Don't be that a-hole American on a crappy sailboat that goes uninvited to a different country and steals its resources without giving anything in return. If living off the land has always been a dream of yours, then why have you not done any research on it? If you had, you would find that the Caribbean Islands are not remote wildernesses, but instead are densely populated places with fairly high degree of societal structure. They do very well at handling the huge influx of travelers, but neither they nor we travelers appreciate poachers. 

Being on an adventure does not excuse you from being a good citizen.

Go to Alaska. There's a lot more room up there for people like you. But don't poach on the people that have beat you to the best and easiest-to-access places, unless you like the sensation of hot lead ripping through your entrails.


----------



## denverd0n

BillMoran said:


> There _are_ people living on sailboats on a shoestring budget...


Of course there are. But this is not what the OP seems to want. He's talking about harvesting fruit and coconuts from some deserted island (which doesn't exist). He seems to think that somewhere in the Caribbean he can be free of people, free of rules and regulations, take what he wants from the sea and the land, and live his life all alone and without interference. That is a VERY different thing than living on a shoestring budget!

Living on a shoestring budget is absolutely possible. Of course, it is just as possible on land as it is on a boat. Perhaps even easier. Living the kind of life that he is talking about, though, is simply not possible anymore -- certainly not anywhere in the Caribbean.

Call me a naysayer if you want, but these are the facts. This is the reality. And -- in this case at least -- I will happily wear the label of "naysayer," as it seems to me that the OP is someone who desperately NEEDS to hear someone say "NAY!"


----------



## Don L

Argh - think pirate


----------



## smackdaddy

I say go for it - but make sure you thoroughly document the effort. It will be really fun to watch.


----------



## CrispyCringle

As others have said, if you go down to the caribbean with just a few bucks in your pocket its going to be rough. Boats are not free. You can reduce your cost by getting a smaller boat. 30' is a lot of boat for a minimalist. Bigger boat, bigger cost to operate. You will need a lot of water, and fresh water is not easily found for free in the islands. Thats part of the reason there are so many empty islands. If you have a water maker it will need to be serviced soon enough. Plus, if you have just enough to cover the purchase price of the boat, then you arent factoring in all the little things that will need to be done to it before you move on to it far from home. Ive never bought a used car or boat (expensive item), that didnt need several items tweaked or fixed for a few more thousand dollars. I encourage you to keep working towards your goal. But living on a boat on zero dollars is an unrealistic option. You just cant do it like Tom Hanks in Cast Away. (Great movie, by the way). Best of luck, and I dont mean to discourage you from living on your boat. Im just saying you should plan on some sort of income, i.e. work, to help you float.


----------



## Marley Cusick

MarkofSeaLife said:


> After you have the [email protected]# beaten out of you for stealing people's coconuts, fruit and lentils you will probably get off your fat lazy ass and do some work you ungreatful pig.
> 
> Then you will have money for the stuff previously stolen... Plus meat, beer and girls.
> 
> Ooooooooops that's politically incorrect these days! You might like wine.
> 
> Mark :nerd


are you assuming that I'm a fat lazy ass sitting in a boat willing to have next to nothing? I'll be working my ass of fishing and sailing all day long.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Maybe try to revert back to teenage years when you didn't know squat but had ideas that were cool and dreamy...
We were very flexible then, as we had to be, as we didn't know squat.
Then we did other things...and other things...etc.

The same and sane isn't very interesting. It's the different and unusual that sparks.

Where there is spirit, there will be sparks. If you have the passion, take the ride...and figure it all out later.


----------



## Mark F. Sanderson

Marley Cusick said:


> I'm 20 years old, about to turn 21 and want to buy a 30' sloop, sail her down to the Caribbean and live on her for as little money as possible. I want to live off of fish I can catch, coconuts and other fruits I can find, and lentils. does any one have any suggestions for ways to live off the land or anything really? could use all the help I can get.
> I'm only $1000 away from being able to buy the boat, so I will have next to no money afterward for very much at all
> look forward to hearing from you


My suggestion is that you find a way to make a you living that will pay will in a marine environment. Do you have skill/trade now? The first thing that comes to mind is being trained as a welder. Combine that with scuba certification you now have a real trade that folks are willing to pay good money for. My guess is that some skill similar to this will allow you to work when you wish save, sail, repeat! Good Luck and have fun . . . .

Mark!
:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Don L

Marley Cusick said:


> are you assuming that I'm a fat lazy ass sitting in a boat willing to have next to nothing? I'll be working my ass of fishing and sailing all day long.


So just go and do it. Don't be a wuzzie and listen to the people you asked.

I doubt to will get close to your adventure. I dare you to prove me wrong with actions not words!


----------



## boatpoker

Marley Cusick said:


> I'll be working my ass of fishing and sailing all day long.


Who is paying you to do that ?


----------



## Arcb

Marley Cusick said:


> are you assuming that I'm a fat lazy ass sitting in a boat willing to have next to nothing? I'll be working my ass of fishing and sailing all day long.


The problem is, you're going to need some money. Yes you can keep prices down by eating lentils, catching fresh fish and buying bananas at local markets, but there are some costs that would be very difficult to avoid.

Customs fees for example, you can't Dodge entry fees, they'll confiscate your boat or throw you in jail or both if you get caught.

By going with a smaller boat, you can save on the initial purchase price so you have some savings to live on, and you won't burn through your money as fast because small boats seem to be cheaper and easier to maintain.


----------



## jwing

Well, I apologize to Marley Cusick for the myopia that most of the responding Sailnetters have displayed. Go for it, young person! No need to deal with the niggly regulations of foreign governments. You will be in a sailboat and you want to be alone, so why go near land? Just stay far out in the ocean. Anybody with a modicum of ambition and intelligence can live off the ocean. You can harvest all the fish that you can eat, catch rain water for drinking, grab coconuts as they drift by, and on the expansive deck of a 30' sailboat, you can grow your own lentils. That is an easy way to paradise and it won't cost you a cent. Lots of people do it - why not you?


----------



## outbound

Please don't do this in the eastern Caribbean. See hosts of abandoned boats rotting in the edges of many harbors throughout the virgins and saints be it sopers,coral bay, Culebra Marigot etc. These countries are poor enough that when your dream crashes they don't have the money to remove your wreck. It leaks diesel and other pollutants so not only being an eyesore is bad for this delicate ecosystem. 
Doing this can be very irresponsible at multiple levels. 
Small boats seems fine but you will find it very unpleasant. Once you get east of the Bahamas most anchorages are deep. 30-50' is not uncommon. The shallow edges are almost always full. Coming into a new anchorage be prepared to anchor in deep water until you can move to a more gentile one. At 5:1 carry at least 200'-300' of chain. In many places ( national parks etc.) anchoring is not permitted. Some countries will charge you a daily fee based on boat size even when you anchor. Mooring fees are silly money. In Entrance and exit fees both for you and the boat add up. If you stay in one country for any length of time add on import fees for the board.
Pop ups can give 30+ knots and days or weeks of 20-30k are not uncommon during Xmas winds or kite season. The Caribbean is a desert. You see cactus growing on nearly all the islands. You will need to buy or make water. If you are making it it's expensive. Electrons from wind/solar or fuel. Then the costs of buying the RO device and its maintenance. If you buy it it's 25-35 cents/g. Seems trivial until you pay for day in and out. 
Watching other people having fun while you struggle to keep body and soul together is a bummer. You won't find work. Even on the rich touristy islands employers are much more likely to import workers from other Caribbean islands than use an American. In talking with employers down there get the impression they don't like hiring Americans. Too much potential trouble. Complaints about work environs, poor work ethic, poor mix with other workers, paperwork hassles etc. so unless you have a needed skill you won't get hired.
You could have had reasonable odds of success decades ago but now it's much more structured and risks of failure quite high. Sorry to be such a downer but get real. Go to work here. Get a decent cruising kitty. Enough to survive down there without expectation of getting work. Maybe you'll fall into a good gig and can stay. Probably not but you'll have the resources to get back to the states with out crapping up someone's else's country.


----------



## Ajax_MD

He didn't come here looking for advice, he came looking for validation and cheerleading.
You guys are wasting your breath.


----------



## denverd0n

jwing said:


> Just stay far out in the ocean. ...catch rain water for drinking, grab coconuts as they drift by, and on the expansive deck of a 30' sailboat, you can grow your own lentils.


I kind of assume this was meant tongue-in-cheek. If it wasn't...

Yeah, that will be a wonderful life. Bobbing around on the ocean. Never stopping anywhere. Never getting within sight of any island.

Because, if you stop somewhere then you have to check in, you have to pay fees, you have to fill out forms, and deal with bureaucrats -- the OP doesn't seem to want to do any of that. You can't fish in the territorial waters of any of the islands, because they'll require you to have a fishing license to do that, and the OP apparently doesn't want to deal with licenses, and fees, and such.

There are lots of ways to live life on the cheap. If that is what the OP is looking for, more power to him. But from what he has posted so far, the kind of life that he is hoping for goes far beyond just living on the cheap. The kind of life that it sounds like he wants is simply not possible. Not in our modern world. Not any more. Not for 50 years now.

I honestly wish him the best of luck, but I kind of have to agree with Ajax_MD. It sounds like he doesn't really want to benefit from the knowledge and experience on this board. He has made up his mind and only came here hoping to hear people say, "Gee! What a great idea!" Except that it is not.


----------



## jwing

Ajax_MD said:


> He didn't come here looking for advice, he came looking for validation and cheerleading.
> You guys are wasting your breath.


Hence, Post #26.


----------



## deniseO30

Most teens and young adults are cell phone addicted. Good for the OP if he does manage to live the dream.


----------



## Arcb

I'd be curious to hear from the OP what he meant by Carribean. I kind of assumed when he was talking about living off the land, he was talking about the Mosquito Coast area. Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica. 

I know there are a handful of farms and eco tour type businesses owned by expats that you can kind of volunteer at in exchange for basic food and accomodations in that region.

I just can't picture how a yacht would fit into the equation.

There is a lot of wilderness in that region, but I think it can be pretty sketchy for unwary travellers.


----------



## smackdaddy

deniseO30 said:


> Most teens and young adults are cell phone addicted. Good for the OP if he does manage to live the dream.


To be honest, what he describes doesn't sound at all like "the dream" to me. It sounds a bit miserable. But to each his own.


----------



## hellosailor

Hmmm....
Question: What do you call someone who moves to a foreign land, with no assets, no income, no great skills or experience, and plans to live off the land?

Answer: An inmate!

Having no resources, no backup, no advance knowledge, is a great way to wind up learning about vagrancy and barred cells in much of the world.

By all means go for it--but FIRST move onto the boat, here in the US. See how that works out for six months, and see if you can also put aside enough income to carry you for six MORE months just in case things go bust. In the meantime, find out how may different nations you plan to visit, and IF they'll allow you to visit, and all the different regulations you have to meet.

For instance, there's one friendly Caribbean nation where you will be arrested on the spot if you are wearing any kind of camouflage clothing, no matter how popular that is back home. Even if you are ex-service.

It ain't 1950 any more.


----------



## Marley Cusick

boatpoker said:


> Who is paying you to do that ?


myself...with the fish i catch


----------



## Marley Cusick

Ajax_MD said:


> He didn't come here looking for advice, he came looking for validation and cheerleading.
> You guys are wasting your breath.


I came here for advice....I'm not some idiot 20-year-old fresh out of college with a dream. I wanted actual advice from sailors and was hoping for helpfulness. a bit disappointed in the way that many people presented their help. But advice is always appreciated


----------



## Marley Cusick

denverd0n said:


> I kind of assume this was meant tongue-in-cheek. If it wasn't...
> 
> Yeah, that will be a wonderful life. Bobbing around on the ocean. Never stopping anywhere. Never getting within sight of any island.
> 
> Because, if you stop somewhere then you have to check in, you have to pay fees, you have to fill out forms, and deal with bureaucrats -- the OP doesn't seem to want to do any of that. You can't fish in the territorial waters of any of the islands, because they'll require you to have a fishing license to do that, and the OP apparently doesn't want to deal with licenses, and fees, and such.
> 
> There are lots of ways to live life on the cheap. If that is what the OP is looking for, more power to him. But from what he has posted so far, the kind of life that he is hoping for goes far beyond just living on the cheap. The kind of life that it sounds like he wants is simply not possible. Not in our modern world. Not any more. Not for 50 years now.
> 
> I honestly wish him the best of luck, but I kind of have to agree with Ajax_MD. It sounds like he doesn't really want to benefit from the knowledge and experience on this board. He has made up his mind and only came here hoping to hear people say, "Gee! What a great idea!" Except that it is not.


Again. I have not made up my mind
I was hoping for advice, information in general about other peoples experiences. I was not expecting the sailing world to be full of so many old **** heads who just want to immediately shut down someone's dream
Thanks for all the people who gave actual advice tho, it is all being well considered 
Ill probably just wait a year or two and make a more solid plan


----------



## RegisteredUser

Keep it positive with suggestions, including the hurdles.
Even as a lark, it's fun.

Don't forget where you came from...


----------



## smackdaddy

Marley Cusick said:


> Again. I have not made up my mind
> I was hoping for advice, information in general about other peoples experiences. I was not expecting the sailing world to be full of so many old **** heads who just want to immediately shut down someone's dream
> Thanks for all the people who gave actual advice tho, it is all being well considered
> Ill probably just wait a year or two and make a more solid plan


What I meant above is this...

What you're talking about right now is truly subsistence living. And you'll be trying to do it in a very beautiful - yet pretty inhospitable environment.

For example, you talk about catching fish, foraging for fruit/vegetables, etc. Issues about where and how you can forage on land have already been discussed. But beyond that, on a small, cheap boat you're not going to have any refrigeration - no ability to store this stuff. So you'll have to do this day in and day out - and hope you get enough *every single day* to meet your needs. That's not "living on a sailboat". That's just sleeping on a sailboat and busting your butt every day to forage enough to survive.

As others have said, one of your biggest limitations will be fresh water. How will you deal with that with no money (watermakers can run $5K)? If you find a good, free, accessible water source, you'll be smart to stay there. But can you? And, even if you can, doesn't this alone keep you from "the dream of adventure"? You're stuck. And what about your sewage? Can't just pump it overboard in most places. So you'll need to pump it out and move it - and likely pay to dispose of it.

And to get back-and-forth between shore and maybe even your fishing spots - you'll need a dingy. You probably shouldn't have an outboard since they require a good deal of expensive maintenance - so you'll be rowing everywhere, moving you and all the stuff you need every day back and forth at a slow pace. Again, you're working - hard.

Or if you're going to use your sailboat as a workboat (fishing, hauling, sailing, etc.) - you're going to break stuff and that's very expensive stuff - even on a cheap boat.

So, that's what I mean about it sounding miserable *to me*. Boats (especially in the tropics) are hot, cramped, exposed to bad weather, etc. Day in and day out - that can definitely get old, especially if you're alone. Adding the fact that you will have to work every day to scrounge food you can only keep for that day (no refrigeration - or having to somehow figure out how to get ice) - is not my idea of fun.

So, if this kind of *very* insecure subsistence living sounds like an adventure to you that's cool. But there are probably better places than the Carib to do it. Places that are closer to you and have better options for some backup in case you can't keep things going.

Your dream is your dream. But, as a sailor who loves being on my boat, I certainly won't say what describe sounds awesome. It sounds miserable.


----------



## RegisteredUser

He may not know it just yet, but he's headed to Samana Cay to become the Mayor/Lord/Emperor of a newly established micro-nation.
We all know pigs swim from island to island through out The Bahamas - huge herds of them - so there will be pig-pickings.

Trading the special tree bark and selling new-found Columbus artifacts will insure a positive currency inflow.

Later the UN will chip in...any reason will do.

Think longterm....


----------



## Marley Cusick

smackdaddy said:


> What I meant above is this...
> 
> What you're talking about right now is truly subsistence living. And you'll be trying to do it in a very beautiful - yet pretty inhospitable environment.
> 
> For example, you talk about catching fish, foraging for fruit/vegetables, etc. Issues about where and how you can forage on land have already been discussed. But beyond that, on a small, cheap boat you're not going to have any refrigeration - no ability to store this stuff. So you'll have to do this day in and day out - and hope you get enough *every single day* to meet your needs. That's not "living on a sailboat". That's just sleeping on a sailboat and busting your butt every day to forage enough to survive.
> 
> As others have said, one of your biggest limitations will be fresh water. How will you deal with that with no money (watermakers can run $5K)? If you find a good, free, accessible water source, you'll be smart to stay there. But can you? And, even if you can, doesn't this alone keep you from "the dream of adventure"? You're stuck. And what about your sewage? Can't just pump it overboard in most places. So you'll need to pump it out and move it - and likely pay to dispose of it.
> 
> And to get back-and-forth between shore and maybe even your fishing spots - you'll need a dingy. You probably shouldn't have an outboard since they require a good deal of expensive maintenance - so you'll be rowing everywhere, moving you and all the stuff you need every day back and forth at a slow pace. Again, you're working - hard.
> 
> Or if you're going to use your sailboat as a workboat (fishing, hauling, sailing, etc.) - you're going to break stuff and that's very expensive stuff - even on a cheap boat.
> 
> So, that's what I mean about it sounding miserable *to me*. Boats (especially in the tropics) are hot, cramped, exposed to bad weather, etc. Day in and day out - that can definitely get old, especially if you're alone. Adding the fact that you will have to work every day to scrounge food you can only keep for that day (no refrigeration - or having to somehow figure out how to get ice) - is not my idea of fun.
> 
> So, if this kind of *very* insecure subsistence living sounds like an adventure to you that's cool. But there are probably better places than the Carib to do it. Places that are closer to you and have better options for some backup in case you can't keep things going.
> 
> Your dream is your dream. But, as a sailor who loves being on my boat, I certainly won't say what describe sounds awesome. It sounds miserable.


yea what you just described is the dream
to me that is better than working some boring stupid job in order to make money I can stay alive in order to work more. I'd rather die at the hands of the sea than to be dead in the hands of society


----------



## RegisteredUser

Marley Cusick said:


> .....to be dead in the hands of society


Lot's of good 60's and early 70's stuff for you out there.
You aren't unique in that thought.
Don't lose that dream, but don't be too stupid - make yourself smart.

Many people who say they want something similar are doing so as an excuse...and looking to place blame on something they cant control. Hence being a victim.... That becomes a fall back in their lives....for anyone who is willing to listen.

When you venture beyond the pales, it's just you...and what is before you.


----------



## smackdaddy

Marley Cusick said:


> yea what you just described is the dream
> to me that is better than working some boring stupid job in order to make money I can stay alive in order to work more. I'd rather die at the hands of the sea than to be dead in the hands of society


Cool. Then you'll enjoy it. Like I said, document it. It would be good to see how it's done.


----------



## snokid

Marley

The facts are you are going to need some money/skill

ok so you can find this place where you can sail/fish/sail/fish for free. So you have the eating and maybe water checked off your list.

but while your out your boat is going to age/break sure you can fix somethings for free, but there's plenty of things to go wrong that cost money, real money.

My best suggestion is to figure out how to make money while out to sea. Plenty of ways to do that. Get some rental property before you leave, invest in some stock that pays dividends. There are more ways to make money but knowing your 20 it might take some time to get that set up. 

Don't know if your post was a joke, but if you do your research and put in the work you just might be able to live your dream....

Bob


----------



## Capt Len

If ones ability to find interesting and challenging money earning situations is limited by ones lack of intelligence and skill or hampered by a preconceived attitude you're in common company.Many of us '60's hippy dropouts were complete failures at everything we dreamed of. Most just got married and had kids to perpetuate the status quo. If you think this doesn't apply to you, just go out and prove it., Or toke up and join the losers.


----------



## flyingriki

Found him a boat in his budget, comes with crew!

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## aeventyr60

Maybe the idea here is to get you from a NO budget kinda guy to a low budget dude. Plenty of books on the subject and more then a few actually doing it.

Read here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...x=voyaging+,stripbooks,464&crid=29IQFM9KG1VGP

Also here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...d=M45038O9UVN9&rh=n:283155,k:sailing+the+farm

Maybe you need to become a renaissance man? Read here. pay attention to chapter 3. "Economic degrees of freedom"
Again read here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...0GSPQK&rh=n:283155,k:early+retirement+extreme

Since you have an idea about not wanting to slave away in a cubicle for the rest of your born days.
Read here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...tripbooks,448&crid=2GVOVX4AJFHK3&rh=n:283155,
k%3Ayour+money+or+your+life

Another modern day approach to the above book is here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...r+work+week&rh=n:283155,k:four+hour+work+week

It's going to take some work on your part. A lot of folks here with actual world cruising experience. Some started out with a lot less and have moved up into the 45+ footer range and some assets behind them.

Do it while your young. Get another job, work your ass off. Save your money. Go out next season and see what happens. Come back broke and do it all over again.

Good luck!


----------



## boatpoker

You are not the first with that dream.


----------



## Don L

Marley Cusick said:


> yea what you just described is the dream
> to me that is better than working some boring stupid job in order to make money I can stay alive in order to work more. I'd rather die at the hands of the sea than to be dead in the hands of society


So when are you leaving? What's stopping you from just going?


----------



## jwing

What's up with the seal photo? The mainsail, sheet, and mast look almost new.


----------



## Arcb

Marley Cusick said:


> yea what you just described is the dream
> to me that is better than working some boring stupid job in order to make money I can stay alive in order to work more.


As funny as BP's picture above is, it's also true. You can't not maintain a boat it doesn't work.

If you're thinking you can maintain a boat with nothing but hand tools and supplies from the forest, you can, provided it was originally made with hand tools and items found in the forest. I don't think you are talking about a dug out, or a birch bark over frame, or animal skins pulled over a frame of bone or a boat made from bails of papyrus reeds.

You want a boat manufactured by society, using advanced manufacturing techniques, a boat that was created by other people, with tools and knowledge of plastics and metallurgy.

If you were a minimalist as a result of philosophy, perhaps you'd be in the woods, harvesting lumber for a 21 foot sailing Dory. But you're not. You want a yacht.

When stuff starts to break, you don't have the metallurgy or skill with Petro chemicals to make replacement parts, which means, you're going to have to either buy parts, beg for parts or steal them. Or your boat turns into one of the boats in the above image.


----------



## Marley Cusick

Don0190 said:


> So when are you leaving? What's stopping you from just going?


mostly not knowing enough what I'm getting into. Which is why I came here, asking for suggestions and knowledge from more knowledgeable sailors. I guess I was Wrong to ask for some advice?


----------



## boatpoker

Marley Cusick said:


> mostly not knowing enough what I'm getting into. Which is why I came here, asking for suggestions and knowledge from more knowledgeable sailors. I guess I was Wrong to ask for some advice?


Nah .... I think it's just that the advice you are getting is not what you wanted to hear. i.e. it's not a dream that you have, it's a fantasy.


----------



## Marley Cusick

Arcb said:


> As funny as BP's picture above is, it's also true. You can't not maintain a boat it doesn't make work.
> 
> If you're thinking you can maintain a boat with nothing but hand tools and supplies from the forest, you can, provided it was originally made with hand tools and items found in the forest. I don't think you are talking about a dug out, or a birch bark over frame, or animal skins pulled over a frame of bone or a boat made from bails of papyrus reeds.
> 
> You want a boat manufactured by society, using advanced manufacturing techniques, a boat that was created by other people, with tools and knowledge of plastics and metallurgy.
> 
> If you were a minimalist as a result of philosophy, perhaps you'd be in the woods, harvesting lumber for a 21 foot sailing Dory. But you're not. You want a yacht.
> 
> When stuff starts to break, you don't have the metallurgy or skill with Petro chemicals to make replacement parts, which means, you're going to have to either buy parts, beg for parts or steal them. Or your boat turns into one of the boats in the above image.


so what I'm hearing is that I should look for a boat that is smaller, made of simpler supplies and that I understand those makings in and out. thank you for this advice(whether or not you meant it to be helpful or not), that does make more sense for what I'm trying to do. I was probably at too big a boat.


----------



## Marley Cusick

boatpoker said:


> Nah .... I think it's just that the advice you are getting is not what you wanted to hear. i.e. it's not a dream that you have, it's a fantasy.


some of it has actually been very helpful, just it's been said in a way of saying I'm stupid or trying to insult the dream not in a way of being helpful. I think that you all seem to feel like you know my exact situation and what my abilities are. I'm perfectly fine changing the general way I go about my dream, I'm not dead set on doing this my way no matter what. Why do you think I came here and asked for advice in the first place


----------



## snokid

Marley

I'm going to guess that the people you at talking to are more than twice your age, I know I am. having the years under our belts we have learned the hard many times.

So you come here and ask if it's possible to live for free on a sail boat down in the Caribbean... Many of the people here have been there done that and are telling you the way you are going about it just won't work. they aren't trying to smash your dreams, just stating the facts.

You could always try to become of the those youtube stars and beg for money to live your dream plenty of them doing just that now, but also plenty of them gave up on it also...

Best bet is to save a boat load of money and figure out how to make money while living your dream.

30 footer you are talking about I'm sure will need some work just to make it safely down there, trust me nothing with marine in it's name is cheap. Let's say the boat needs a new engine well guess what it's called? "marine engine" that will set you back at least 5k if you do all the work. 


Trust me I'm not trying to smash your dream, hell I wish I would of done it sooner. But thinking you can sail down there live off the land and water with no income just isn't possible.
So you are doing your homework, and you found out your plans need a little changing no big deal, doesn't mean you have to quit just means you need to alter course. 

If you buy the boat too long before you are ready to leave then you have to pay to store it either in the water or out, back when I was your age that would of been a large chunk of my income.


Don't get too bummed out when us geezers give you guff but also take our wisdom to heart...

Bob


----------



## Arcb

Marley Cusick said:


> so what I'm hearing is that I should look for a boat that is smaller, made of simpler supplies and that I understand those makings in and out. thank you for this advice(whether or not you meant it to be helpful or not), that does make more sense for what I'm trying to do. I was probably at too big a boat.


I'm not telling you what you should do, but I am suggesting a lot of philosophical minimalists do favour smaller simpler boats.

If that is what you are, you are not alone, there are associations that embrace that philosophy. There are quite a few of them in Florida.

Some small boats aren't suitable for crossing large body's of water, but others were designed to be cruised very inexpensively to out of the way places. Take a look at Wharram Tiki 21's and Flicka 20's and you'll get a sense of the style of boat that I'm talking about.

Any boat, even a Tiki 21 will need repairs from time to time, but those repairs will be much less expensive.

I don't think the goal of sailing with no money is achievable, but sailing with less money certainly is. You have expressed this goal with your fishing and lentil plans, now you need to take that same philosophy and apply it to your boat.

Remember, whatever boat you get now, doesn't have to be the boat you keep for ever.

There's some kind of quote by some one that says something like, go small, go simple, go now.


----------



## smackdaddy

Marley - a couple of questions...

1. You said you were within $1K of a boat. So you must have a boat and price in mind. What is the boat? What is the price? That info would probably help the sailors around here understand the scale of what you're planning in relation to spending all your money on the boat and not having much of anything left over for living or maintaining the boat.

2. You said the following in your posts...

*"does any one have any suggestions for ways to live off the land or anything really? could use all the help I can get."*; and then later this

*"I wanted actual advice from sailors and was hoping for helpfulness"*

So, based on what you've told everyone thus far, what exactly are you looking for in terms of "advice from actual sailors"?

I'm an "actual sailor" and own/maintain my own boat - most of the people here are/do too. As I've already told you, to me your living scenario sounds miserable...not because of the sailboat per se, but everything that must continually be done to sustain the lifestyle you're espousing. That's not really advice, that's just opinion. It's your life and your dream, of course, not mine. But I don't think you'll be able to pull it off for long with a sailboat as your home-base due to all the things I mentioned above in my other post.

Beyond that, you've not really given us much, as sailors, to go on. I think that's why people are saying you're just wanting them to say your generalized dream sounds awesome and encourage you to go for it. That's a pretty unrealistic expectation.

So, if you really want advice from sailors as you say, be specific on what advice you want. If you don't know enough about sailing or boats to formulate questions, then that right there is a big, red flag based on your stated scenario.

I think most sailors are always willing to help - but if something sounds stupid or dangerous or miserable, most good sailors have the sack to tell you that straight up. Why candy-coat things? You should actually appreciate that quality.


----------



## Tipote

Anchor in Flordia for awhile living off the hook. Their is alot you sgould learn before you venture off the grid but, i also think you should just go for it. Whats the worst that can happen???


----------



## jwing

snokid said:


> You could always try to become of the those youtube stars and beg for money to live your dream plenty of them doing just that now, but also plenty of them gave up on it also...


Considering that Marley is almost 21...that strategy could very well work - If Marley is a slender, big-boobed woman with a ditzy personality and a willingness to to take lots of selfie videos while she is wearing little or no clothing. Add some innuendos suggesting that she was hoping to find a middle-aged guy to join her, but only if he is a patreon, would fill the cruising kitty many times over. If I was a young woman, I would go that route for sure.

How about it Marley? Do you fit the bill? If not, maybe you should add as crew somebody who fits that description. In that case, it would really help if she will do all the cooking, cleaning, and boat repairs, while you lie back and hold the camera.

I asked my gal if she would star in my cruising fantasy vlog; she told me to stuff myself. Some women just don't see the big picture.


----------



## twoshoes

Here's a thread that may have some good info for you. Of course $500 a month is still $500 a month, but it's probably a minimum budget necessary for live-aboard anyways.


----------



## Don L

Marley Cusick said:


> mostly not knowing enough what I'm getting into. Which is why I came here, asking for suggestions and knowledge from more knowledgeable sailors. I guess I was Wrong to ask for some advice?


No your mistake appears to be that you wanted a certain answer.. Even though I think you are a fool I still say to go if that's what you want to do!


----------



## RegisteredUser

Upside: learn a whole lot quickly
Downside: learn a whole lot quickly, give it up and go in a different direction

Life is a never ending series of judgement calls. The more you put in the plus column, the less crazy you will be. 

Passion: When we become old farts and think we have it all figured out - life is good and settled/defined - we gave it up. We let go of the tug of that rope. Lost the appetite....

Passion along with good judgement can = great things.
The interesting thing is that you are making the decisions. That's freedom.


----------



## Capt Len

Meet an older woman who understands your needs and is willing to support you while you understand her needs. Win/win and beats lentils.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Arcb said:


> I'd be curious to hear from the OP what he meant by Carribean. I kind of assumed when he was talking about living off the land, he was talking about the Mosquito Coast area. Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica.


Thats not the Caribbean. Thats Central America.



Marley Cusick said:


> myself...with the fish i catch


No you wont be selling those fish. The local fishing laws vary form island to island but I can assure you they all have laws. I would guess you need a licence and work permit etc to sell fish anywhere. Most islands wont let you fish at all... including Grenada.
Other problem is you wont have refrigeration or freezer big enough to make it economically viable. You floating in international waters, i.e. 12nms east or west of the island chain as all waters north and south are claimed and exclusive zones, so you need to sail to the closest country, clear in, pay customs and duty and then go find someone to buy your fish (illegally). Work the numbers and see if you can make a profit.



Marley Cusick said:


> I came here for advice....I'm not some idiot 20-year-old fresh out of college with a dream. I wanted actual advice from sailors and was hoping for helpfulness. a bit disappointed in the way that many people presented their help. But advice is always appreciated


Most of the people who have replied to you have sailed in the Caribbean. You have not. How can you dismiss the advice as not advice from people who know better than you?



Marley Cusick said:


> I was not expecting the sailing world to be full of so many old **** heads who just want to immediately shut down someone's dream


Glad you're learning. Oh, an another lesson you might read up on at school: Don't call advice givers ****heads and still expect advice 



Marley Cusick said:


> I'd rather die at the hands of the sea than to be dead in the hands of society


Yes, but heres the rub: *You could very well die.* We are not playing silly-buggers here. You could die. Theres no social security net, no charities open to give forigners food, clothing or emergency accommodation, the locals see you are a dire threat; other illegals, such as Haitians see you are a dire threat they can just kill - you are doing this for fun, for Haitians its life and death. Do you really want to die a 21 year old virgin boy who hasn't even been allowed in a bar yet? No you do not. No matter your posturing. You want a great fun adventure with a bit of rum, hooch and cute girls, snorkling, surfing, sundowners on an isolated beach and Full Moon Parties...

That stuff doesn't come cheap but does happen. Its my life, its what I have been doing for the last 10 years (not the drugs, i'm not into that crap). So if you want to disregard advice then ask yourself this: Are you, indeed, the idiot you claim not to be?

Settle down and re-read this whole thread in another light. There are kernels of real truth in it that could save your life or kill you... such as the point that some islands are deserts.. what did they name Turks and Caicos after? There aint no surviving off the land on many of the islands... which ones?

Mark


----------



## Arcb

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Thats not the Caribbean. Thats Central America.


That's why I was asking what he meant by Caribbean

Oxford dictionary:

"Noun

the Caribbean

The region consisting of the Caribbean Sea, its islands (including the West Indies), *and the surrounding coasts*."

That's part of the problem, the poster has not given a specific destination, he's given a general one. As you know, when you're traveling the right coast of Central America, it's commonly referred to as the Caribbean Coast (as opposed to the Pacific coast).

The reason I was asking is the Caribbean Coast of Central America has quite a few hippies, beach bums and WWoofers living on very little income. And it's not a desert by any definition.

The problem with that coast is, it sucks for sailing. It's jungle, and swamp. There is no yachting infrastructure, better off with a back pack or a sea kayak than a big keel boat in lots of places.

I have rarely visited the Caribbean islands (too expensive for me, I was broke in my 20's, like the OP), but I've back packed quite a bit in Central America- because it's cheap!

I don't see how this information isn't potentially helpful for the OP.


----------



## outbound

Love the posts from the dust farters Except one thing- most of the dust farters here are exceptionally passionate about sailing, life, doing and learning new things. Most are very accepting of new cultures, people and dealing with new realities. Otherwise they wouldn't last long as cruisers.
Big divide here is not age rather attitude. Some say - I want to make "this " happen ". First try to learn the realities they may face. Then acquire the necessary to deal with those realities. Then go for it.
Others have a dream. Go off to live the dream. Crap up their lives, their surroundings and the people around them. Some then learn and backtrack and try again using the right attitude. Some don't and either die or are a blight on humanity. 
OP which one are you? See both groups in twenty and sixty somethings. Don't misconstrue. It's not an age or money or strength thing. It's an attitude thing.


----------



## boatpoker

outbound said:


> It's not an age or money or strength thing. It's an attitude thing.


The difference between adventure and adversity is ..... attitude.

Not sure this kid has the maturity, smarts or attitude to make it work.


----------



## aeventyr60

boatpoker said:


> The difference between adventure and adversity is ..... attitude.
> 
> Not sure this kid has the maturity, smarts or attitude to make it work.


Well back in the day we'd just call it BALLS!


----------



## boatpoker

aeventyr60 said:


> Well back in the day we'd just call it BALLS!


It takes "balls" to jump off a 10 story building.
It takes a little more to walk away afterwards.


----------



## ScottUK

No need to abuse to disabuse someone of their dubious notions. I wonder where the moderators are given the name calling and general mob mentality occurring in this thread.


----------



## outbound

Personally wish the OP well. Seems like a good guy. Not a money grubbing egocentric which our current culture too often produces. But rather someone trying to achieve their Wa( tranquility) and experience the natural beauty of the world. It would be dishonorable to not speak frankly to him as most everyone's posts only seem aimed at saving him grief and weren't disparaging.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

boatpoker said:


> The difference between adventure and adversity is ......


Is money.

Life is never too bad if you can check into a 5 Star hotel when it rains in the campground.

:ship-captain:


----------



## boatpoker

ScottUK said:


> No need to abuse to disabuse someone of their dubious notions. I wonder where the moderators are given the name calling and general mob mentality occurring in this thread.


Anyone else see the irony here


----------



## Arcb

What Mark says is true. When I was 36 I made a very grave error in judgement with regards to a piece of gear I purchased. 

I had planned a 300km walking trip in Northern Nepal. I knew I'd be carrying my gear over two 18000 ft passes and in the interest of saving a few ounces I took a 0 rated down sleeping bag.

Well, I got up to about 14000 ft, I was spent. I was sick as a dog from a head cold and exhausted from climbing. I was cold. Really cold, like dangerous cold. Even to drink I was using my hands to bust through the ice on mountain streams so I could filter some water. 

The keeper of the Tea House came to me and offered a dirty lousy blanket for rent. The cost was $7. I rented 2 and only shivered a little in my sleep. Over the next 20 days I spent about $200 unplanned on filthy rental blankets.

Dirty rental blankets suck, but not nearly as much as freezing in your sleep.

There was no 5 star hotel to check into, but I needed those blankets and had nothing to trade but rupees for them.

The Carribean offers different challenges, but offers challenges just the same.


----------



## Capt Len

Ahh, back when !! As a Youngin (21) I went walkabout with $ 600. Found a derelict van in a garbage dump in Scotland Sold it in Gibraltar Crewed on sail boats all over the Med. Walked across Turkey when the money ran out. Sold blood.In the Carib, lived in the islands while the skipper paid me $.50 a day to stay away till he needed crew Down to an umbrella and a blanket..Got jobs as mechanic on ice breaker in Trinidad 2 1/2 years .Came back to BC with a GTO. Collected scrap and beer bottles for 5 years to build my vessel (look up Thane 3 hour sail) Lived the self-sufficient catch a fish and eat it for many years. Now an old fart but still know how,because I learned something about the adventurous unknown which is about it's unknownness. Timid failure is for the timid . Bold failure is still an option but at least you tried. Some of us are pulling for you. Are you just another dreamer.? (actually this doesn't matter to anyone but you)


----------



## ScottUK

boatpoker said:


> Anyone else see the irony here


No I don't but given your posts and accusations in this thread it would seem you can make any connection work. See how I did that? I was able to question your position without resorting to name calling. Try it sometime. :grin


----------



## boatpoker

ScottUK said:


> No I don't but given your posts and accusations in this thread it would seem you can make any connection work. See how I did that? I was able to question your position without resorting to name calling. Try it sometime. :grin


Wow, first irony then sarcasm. What's next "name calling" ?

Please show me where I called anyone a "name".


----------



## denverd0n

ScottUK said:


> No need to abuse to disabuse someone of their dubious notions. I wonder where the moderators are given the name calling and general mob mentality occurring in this thread.


Actually, so far, the OP is the only one I've seen doing any name-calling. That would be when he said that anyone who didn't jump on board his hare-brained notion, and tell him what a great idea it is, was a ****head. (Yeah, I'm kind of paraphrasing... but only "kind of.")

Just as a lesson here... If I say that you are acting immaturely and being foolish, that is not name-calling. If I say that you are an immature fool, THAT is name-calling. See the difference? I know, it's subtle. Nonetheless, as subtle as it is, it is a very important difference.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

denverd0n said:


> . If I say that you are an immature fool, THAT is name-calling.


I did say he is a virgin. So that could be classed as name calling. Though not necessarily disparaging. Aphrodite did lots to reclaim it. I lament its goneness. Perhaps because I liked getting rid of it. Normally with alcohol.

Anyway. Sorry. I should not have name called.

Mark


----------



## Don L

Since I've been reading Mark's posts for 10 years I believe what he is really saying to the OP is:

"Hey when I get back to the Caribbean you can come and live with me on my boat!"


----------



## flyingriki

Marley, here is your book:

Off The Grid: How I quit the rat race and live for free aboard a sailboat
Paperback - June 12, 2017 
by Captain Mark J. Reinhardt (Author)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1546581340/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_oU.qzbAJ03CCQ

$6 on Kindle. Did what you want.


----------



## Waterrat

Lots of good advice above. Some posts made assumptions some were negative or sarcastic but Just about all of them would help you safely live on a sailboat in the Caribbean in a simple and sustainable manner. Your dream gets posted here in some version or another over and over again. That is where many get there assumptions because there are obvious themes in most. Most leave sailnet but a few stick around and learn what needs to be done and how to make a plan more realistic. You can mine a ton of great info by searching forum. One big pitfall is buying a boat that seems great, is cheap etc. Later to find out she needs multiple times the value of the boat to make even moderately seaworthy. Learn how to do you own pre survey and what problems exist and what are the big money costs. Not sure what skills you have but might try getting a job at a full service marina. Lots of knowledge and opportunities could happen for a hardworking, enthusiastic person looking to live on a boat in Caribbean while working for marina.

Lots of ways to live your dream just learn from previous mistakes already made by others. There will be plenty of new ones to make.

For a little inspiration and variation on theme....

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXbWsGV_cjG3gOsSnNJPVlg/featured
Microcruising




https://www.youtube.com/user/kombilife


----------



## jwing

flyingriki said:


> Marley, here is your book:
> 
> Off The Grid: How I quit the rat race and live for free aboard a sailboat
> Paperback - June 12, 2017
> by Captain Mark J. Reinhardt (Author)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1546581340/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_oU.qzbAJ03CCQ
> 
> $6 on Kindle. Did what you want.


I looked at the Amazon link. I immediately found out three things about that book:
1) The author lives on a boat anchored in the Florida Keys. OK, I guess the Keys can be considered the Caribbean.
2) The blurb on the back cover says that the book describes living on $5000 per year. Close, but not quite free. Easier for a US citizen to earn in Florida than anywhere else in the Carib, I imagine. Knowing that publishers often have the final say on book covers, I'll let the truth-stretching slide.
3) The book is just $6. I bought it.

I previously enjoyed:
Get Real, Get Gone: How to Become a Modern Sea Gypsy and Sail Away Forever by Rick Page and Jasna Tuta. Lots of info and insights that I have never seen on Sailnet or Cruisersforum.


----------



## ScottUK

denverd0n said:


> Just as a lesson here... If I say that you are acting immaturely and being foolish, that is not name-calling. If I say that you are an immature fool, THAT is name-calling. See the difference? I know, it's subtle. Nonetheless, as subtle as it is, it is a very important difference.


Saying someone's argument is "immature" or "foolish" is different than saying someone is acting "immature" or "foolish". It too is subtle but it also is an important distinction.


----------



## ScottUK

boatpoker said:


> Wow, first irony then sarcasm. What's next "name calling" ?
> 
> Please show me where I called anyone a "name".


My mistake, you just questioned the OP's maturity, smarts, and attitude. Hopefully that makes you feel better as it is likely that the distinction made all the difference to the OP.


----------



## jwing

Holdfast is wrong on several levels. I cannot stand that guy. Stealing, breaking into somebody's boat and squatting in it, using people's equipment without their permission (and breaking it), living like filthy scumbags, sailing recklessly in a harbor, and generally being a self-absorbed douche. That is not the right way to sail on the cheap.


----------



## Waterrat

jwing said:


> Holdfast is wrong on several levels. I cannot stand that guy. Stealing, breaking into somebody's boat and squatting in it, using people's equipment without their permission (and breaking it), living like filthy scumbags, sailing recklessly in a harbor, and generally being a self-absorbed douche. That is not the right way to sail on the cheap.


It had been a while since I saw that film. I forgot about some serious negatives. The film is inspiration to step out of the rat race, also an illustration how to be the idiot we all worry might occur. It wouldn't be too hard or drastically expensive to modify what Holdfast illustrates and be responsible and safe at the same time.

Sailing Uma is probably a better example but none of what I posted was to condone or encourage what others chose but instead to give examples and inspiration for OP to better formalize their dream. The OP is 21 and has lots of enthusiasm, energy. It is not free but working seasonally, living on a smaller simple sailboat and exploring the Bahamas every winter is a very doable plan for a motivated person willing to put up a little discomfort. I know what I spent on beer and rum when I was 21-24 would have gone a long ways to fund such a life. It was fun but I could have thrown it in a boat and had headaches from wrenching on the engine instead of being hung over.


----------



## boatpoker

ScottUK said:


> My mistake, you just questioned the OP's maturity, smarts, and attitude. Hopefully that makes you feel better as it is likely that the distinction made all the difference to the OP.


Ahh ! I see. Much different than your reference to his "dubious notions". On top of excusing your false accusations with even more sarcasm.
A little self righteous are we


----------



## RegisteredUser

Waterrat said:


> ........It is not free but working seasonally, living on a smaller simple sailboat and exploring the Bahamas every winter is a very doable plan for a motivated person willing to put up a little discomfort. I know what I spent on beer and rum when I was 21-24 would have gone a long ways to fund such a life. It was fun but I could have thrown it in a boat and had headaches from wrenching on the engine instead of being hung over.


Yeah.
There are many people doing the 6-on-6-off system.
Oilfield, marine, construction...just have a needed skill that pays well.


----------



## Minnewaska

Waterrat said:


> ....For a little inspiration and variation on theme....


Beyond be despicable, as others have mentioned, it's a complete fraud. Moxie is a very wealthy internet "consultant". I believe he's actually a reformed hacker, who went over to work with the good guys on prevention. Still, the vid is a total scam.


----------



## Arcb

RegisteredUser said:


> Yeah.
> There are many people doing the 6-on-6-off system.
> Oilfield, marine, construction...just have a needed skill that pays well.


I worked 28 days on 28 days off for 12 years. Once a year I could use my 4 weeks vacation to bridge into 3 months off.

Basically I worked 5 months a year. Money was good. It was excellent for travel. I got out of that lifestyle just before my son was born.

That combined with seasonal work when I was younger gave me 7 months of play time for 20 years before settling down and I took advantage of it in a big way.


----------



## Minnewaska

Marley Cusick said:


> I'm 20 years old, about to turn 21.....





Marley Cusick said:


> .....I have always dreamed of doing this......


Just caught up with the thread. I know folks have been piling on and I really don't mean to add to the misery, but this just gave me a chuckle. 20 years old with a lifetime dream. Trust me, your dreams will change. Your understanding of who you are will change. You may find this hard to accept, but it's physiologically true that your brain has not fully formed yet. Literally. That happens by around 25 ish, I think. I'm pretty sure you hadn't begun to grow pubic hair, when I bought my most recent boat, 8 years ago and it seems like yesterday. You will continue to change. Pick on you is over now. 

For more practical advice you are looking for, do you have any skills? Technical, intellectual, are you licensed to do anything? I think the closest you can come to your dream is to do part time work and then bail and spend the money until it runs out and go back and do more. There are trades where this is possible, seasonal work in resort communities, etc.

I also met a young man your age who was working for a sail charter company, while living on his rattle trap sailboat. He did fetch and get it work, checked folks out on their new boats, checked them back in, etc. He would get to keep the food that the bareboat crew left behind. For a moment, I was shocked that anyone would eat a stangers left over food, but then realized, what could be wrong with it.

One other factor that you must consider is that you will not physically be able to fish and take care of yourself at all times. You will get sick. You will get injured. No one is exempt. You will not only be without means to take care of yourself, but you'll need medical care. Saying you would rather die at sea that be dead in society is poetic, but there are no atheists in a foxhole. Everyone gets religion when their death could be imminent.

Good luck on your plan. Come as close as you can, but get real and don't become a burden on everyone else who did devote their lives to what you don't want to do.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Minnewaska said:


> ....
> Good luck on your plan. Come as close as you can, but get real and don't become a burden on everyone else who did devote their lives to what you don't want to do.


Jeez.
That's a good post.


----------



## midwesterner

Marley, 
You will want to watch the film Hold Fast, on You Tube. This guy may be of interest to you.

https://www.blueanarchy.org/holdfast/


----------



## _Drifter_

Lentils, beer, Bob Marley man, co co nuts, splifs, turquoise waters, hammock in da palm trees, free swimming with da turtles, yellow & purple sunsets, orange sunrises, gentle soft breezes, bleached blond mermaids, and its all freeeee, mannnn I gotta get me some of what he's on


----------



## ScottUK

boatpoker said:


> Ahh ! I see. Much different than your reference to his "dubious notions". On top of excusing your false accusations with even more sarcasm.
> A little self righteous are we


SO that must be your definition of irony. I guess in your world it applies however as my reference was on the OP's positions rather than personal attacks it does not qualify as being ironic using the common definition of the word. It could be argued your posts exhibit the same behaviour you have questioned the OP as having. Now that would be ironic.


----------



## boatpoker

ScottUK said:


> SO that must be your definition of irony. I guess in your world it applies however as my reference was on the OP's positions rather than personal attacks it does not qualify as being ironic using the common definition of the word. It could be argued your posts exhibit the same behaviour you have questioned the OP as having. Now that would be ironic.


You just keep twisting things ..... eventually you will believe it yourself :grin


----------



## jwing

jwing said:


> I looked at the Amazon link. I immediately found out three things about that book:
> 1) The author lives on a boat anchored in the Florida Keys. OK, I guess the Keys can be considered the Caribbean.
> 2) The blurb on the back cover says that the book describes living on $5000 per year. Close, but not quite free. Easier for a US citizen to earn in Florida than anywhere else in the Carib, I imagine. Knowing that publishers often have the final say on book covers, I'll let the truth-stretching slide.
> 3) The book is just $6. I bought it.
> 
> I previously enjoyed:
> Get Real, Get Gone: How to Become a Modern Sea Gypsy and Sail Away Forever by Rick Page and Jasna Tuta. Lots of info and insights that I have never seen on Sailnet or Cruisersforum.


Regarding Off the Grid, the book I bought yesterday: It cost just $6, but even so I feel cheated. It is ...well I can't bring myself to conjure up the words so I'll quote the end of the book:

"Well, I hit my goal of 65,000 words today. That was a huge undertaking for this dyslexic/ADD/can't-spell sailor who's just learning the difference between _their, there_ and _they're_ and _seam_ and _seem_. This old ******* even has a hard time enunciating words correctly, so It's a miracle I can spell them. I'm so bad, spell-check just goes "WHAT!?" LOL. Goes to show, if you put your mind to it, you can accomplish anything you want in life."

I made no typos in my transcription. If you like to read that kind of writing with a strong dose of religious preaching sprinkled in, you will like this book.


----------



## ScottUK

boatpoker said:


> You just keep twisting things ..... eventually you will believe it yourself :grin


How so? Make an argument instead of unsubstantiated juvenile accusations. You had questioned the OP's maturity, intelligence and attitude. - a personal attack. I stated the OP's notions were dubious - an attack on his viewpoint. That is the difference and is not "ironic" or "self righteous" unless you have some alternative facts.


----------



## boatpoker

ScottUK said:


> How so? Make an argument instead of unsubstantiated juvenile accusations. You had questioned the OP's maturity, intelligence and attitude. - a personal attack. I stated the OP's notions were dubious - an attack on his viewpoint. That is the difference and is not "ironic" or "self righteous" unless you have some alternative facts.


I admit it. I can't win in your alternative universe. I concede


----------



## Don L

I understand that we live in a world of namecallers, but can we just let it go?


----------



## ScottUK

boatpoker said:


> I admit it. I can't win in your alternative universe. I concede


I have now become enured to the banality of your baseless posts so will disengage.


----------



## capta

rotflmao
If this is your dream @ 21 then it should be easily attainable by the time you are 50 or 60, after a lifetime of hard work to earn it. What makes you think you can just plop yourself down in some country you are not a citizen of, and live for free? But even if you could, that sounds pretty boring to me, and I've been out seafaring for over 5 decades. 
Most folks can only be a bum for so long, before they tire of the dream of doing nothing all the time, whether you are living on a boat in the Caribbean or under an overpass outside Tulsa.
Good luck.


----------



## Marley Cusick

Right, so I feel like my original post has been misread or had lots of assumptions made of it.
I'm totally willing to stop places and work, I'm not planning on stealing, and I'm not about to not be cleaning and maintaining my boat. I was asking for suggestions on maybe ways to go about finding the right kind of work when I come into a dock? Places I would be able to fish(I had been thinking id be doing so out in the ocean, and only catching what I can eat). references to any books or such that I could get more information from. Again, the goal is not to be a bum or a thief or go to jail. I would appreciate if people stoped assuming that I'm at the bottom of the spectrum of respect for others. I was asking for ways to get close to the dream, not telling people what I'm doing hoping for encouragement.


----------



## Arcb

Marley Cusick said:


> Right, so I feel like my original post has been misread or had lots of assumptions made of it.
> I'm totally willing to stop places and work, I'm not planning on stealing, and I'm not about to not be cleaning and maintaining my boat. I was asking for suggestions on maybe ways to go about finding the right kind of work when I come into a dock? Places I would be able to fish(I had been thinking id be doing so out in the ocean, and only catching what I can eat). references to any books or such that I could get more information from. Again, the goal is not to be a bum or a thief or go to jail. I would appreciate if people stoped assuming that I'm at the bottom of the spectrum of respect for others. I was asking for ways to get close to the dream, not telling people what I'm doing hoping for encouragement.


Good post Marley, impressive you're still even here. I don't eat seafood, so can't recommend fishing techniques.

I think a great line of work to get into for a guy who kind of sails around from place to place might be a marine surveyor. Low over head (lap top and moisture meter, box of business cards).

There is a full spectrum of work. At the entry level you can't charge high prices and won't get top clients, but surveyors are always in demand. At the high end of the spectrum you can do very well, working with government agencies, and better clients, classification societies pay very well.

You'll want to take some courses, an apprenticeship is a good idea, but it's not a heavily regulated industry, so you can kind of grow with the industry with limited outside interference.


----------



## BillMoran

Marley Cusick said:


> Right, so I feel like my original post has been misread or had lots of assumptions made of it.
> I'm totally willing to stop places and work, I'm not planning on stealing, and I'm not about to not be cleaning and maintaining my boat. I was asking for suggestions on maybe ways to go about finding the right kind of work when I come into a dock? Places I would be able to fish(I had been thinking id be doing so out in the ocean, and only catching what I can eat). references to any books or such that I could get more information from. Again, the goal is not to be a bum or a thief or go to jail. I would appreciate if people stoped assuming that I'm at the bottom of the spectrum of respect for others. I was asking for ways to get close to the dream, not telling people what I'm doing hoping for encouragement.


Don't let the rude people bother you. They just have nothing better to do than make a lot of assumptions and harass people based on those assumptions. I've been in a similar position as you, with one guy outright telling me I would never buy a boat or sail anywhere. I guess my Tartan 37 isn't real.

Hopefully, you didn't miss my earlier post in all the chatter. But in case you did, I recommend a number of youtube channels: Sailing Uma and White Spot Pirates are two of my favorites. There is another one that I don't particular enjoy, but the information they provide might be directly useful to you: Sailing Emerald Steel. There are probably others, but a lot of them are essentially travelogues and not particular informational, in my opinion.

In any event ... hope you figure out a way to make it work. Maybe start your own youtube channel and keep us all updated! Most of the people in these forums are helpful and polite; but even the helpful, polite ones can be a bit too eager to jump to conclusions sometimes.


----------



## hellosailor

"I'm totally willing to stop places and work,"
Stop there. www.noonsite.com has a lot of information about a lot of places, but you need to absorb the concept that you will be a FOREIGNER visiting many different nations and cultures. Each has their own rules, and most (like most of the world) simply do not allow visitors to be paid workers. Instead of a tourist visa, now you need a work visa.
You won't find any books that reflect the status on that updated every year for every place you might want to visit. So you do it the old fashioned way. You send an email or a form letter to the consulate for each country that is on your list and ask them directly IF you can visit and whether you can work. Most will say you can't.
But you will need the list and you will need to do the legwork, the old fashioned way. The alternative is just to sail in and ask around if anyone needs day labor...which, again, is a good way to get arrested and deported in most of the world. But some folks are good at working off the books. In most of these small countries? The job you take, takes work away from someone else, who will be quick to turn you in and toss you out. It gets personal quickly.


----------



## Corrotoman

I know someone who got certified in vibration analysis (with appropriate apprenticeship in the trade), bought the basic tools of the trade, then sailed his boat around the Pacific. Every port had vessels needing someone who could determine exactly what was causing that nasty vibration in the prop shaft/motor/generator, etc. Many customers were large commercial shipping, and paid very well. Word got around. He was always in demand. 

When I was 20 I didn't even know what vibration analysis was.... Neither did I have the vision the vision to get myself out there like that.

There must be dozens of skilled trades that will provide well for a sailor willing to be good at what they do.


----------



## capta

There must be more than a hundred threads on this sight alone, started by people with much the same questions you seem to have about beginning a sailing adventure, and perhaps thousands of replies from knowledgeable folks who have done it or are doing it right now. That might be a very reasonable place to go to answer many or most of your questions about living, traveling, the costs and the possibilities of working, while sailing.


----------



## outbound

Everywhere there is a charter boat fleet there's a group of 20 somethings working a variety of low level jobs. Upside they get to know the wrenches and if pleasant increase their skill set. If smart they move up the food chain. Also if not too ugly and if they have no tattoos they may find mega yacht crew opportunities. Unfortunately right now American kids are suspect. When you're in the laundromat in English speaking islands and bored you see and chat with white South African kids, Indian kids but mostly kids from other islands. Very few Americans. In French its native French speakers either local or from France and the same kind of thing in Spanish speaking islands. Regardless very hard to find work if you can't speak the language of the employer.
Downside is very low pay, menial work, contracts usually for one entire season so no movement, hard to find a gig. Often done before leaving home country with hr person of charter fleet. 
Cruising and working means - you can do it remotely, or you have a very specialized skill set in demand throughout your cruising ground or you fly back/forth to the job, or you're making money off someone else's labor (own company) or you have fairly deep pockets so can cruise for a year or two between gigs.


----------



## Minnewaska

Your only good option to be in the Caribbean, assuming you're a US citizen, is the USVIs or the Spanish VIs. Find a job doing whatever you know how to do. Seasonal low wage work should not be hard to find. You can float on your boat to fill your spare time or supplement your food supply with fishing. 

My sister-in-law waited tables in St Thomas in her 20s, until she bored of it and came back (she was also mugged once). 35 years later, she's an attorney with an Ivy League Law Degree (well, she got the degree 25 years ago).


----------



## Ajax_MD

I'll say this-

With everything going on these days, I certainly understand the OP's desire, no matter how unrealistic his plan may be.


----------



## jwing

Ajax_MD said:


> I'll say this-
> 
> With everything going on these days, I certainly understand the OP's desire, no matter how unrealistic his plan may be.


I agree.

I've had a bit of experience of the lifestyle that the OP described in his Post #1, but I had a realistic plan. I'm now 60 years old; I have had two multi-year, adventure lifestyle retirements so far. However, I rejected the whole go-now philosophy that is so abundant in the sailing forums. First, I got an engineering degree from a major university that everybody has heard of. Second, right after I achieved by degree, I hired on with a multi-national company that everybody has heard of, and I worked hard and kicked-ass at that job for a few years. Those two steps have been my ticket to adventure. In between my "retirements" I simply dropped back into the working world. Never had a problem getting a job because my resume starts strong and I've been a great asset to all who have hired me.


----------



## outbound

Jwing >smart. Problem for OP is that requires masters,phd or professional degree as well as discipline. Even entrance level degree for reasonable level work is now post grad. degree. Also for most requires significant other with same mindset.
Currently see mostly engineers, ER doc/surgeons, folks with family held businesses etc. living like that.


----------



## Ajax_MD

jwing said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've had a bit of experience of the lifestyle that the OP described in his Post #1, but I had a realistic plan. I'm now 60 years old; I have had two multi-year, adventure lifestyle retirements so far. However, I rejected the whole go-now philosophy that is so abundant in the sailing forums. First, I got an engineering degree from a major university that everybody has heard of. Second, right after I achieved by degree, I hired on with a multi-national company that everybody has heard of, and I worked hard and kicked-ass at that job for a few years. Those two steps have been my ticket to adventure. In between my "retirements" I simply dropped back into the working world. Never had a problem getting a job because my resume starts strong and I've been a great asset to all who have hired me.


You didn't experience concerns from employers that you had been "out of the workforce" for an extended period?
No issues with ageism?


----------



## jwing

Ajax_MD said:


> You didn't experience concerns from employers that you had been "out of the workforce" for an extended period?
> No issues with ageism?


No problems. I never tried to fudge my resume and when asked about the employment gaps in interviews, I told them exactly what I did (played!). I think that was perceived as a smart move (Thanks, outbound!) and therefore a character strength. In the interview for a previous job, I promised the employer that I would always be ahead of other employees and clients and therefore, if it snowed >16" overnight, then I would probably not come into work until after lunch because I'd be skiing in the morning. They hired me. For another job, I told them that I couldn't come in for an interview because I was going sailing in The Bahamas for a few months. No problem. One thing that helped is that I have always been on the leading edge of my profession, so I had developed skills that few others had at the time when employers were starting to need those skills.

As for ageism, I last started employment when I was 48. It helped that I went to work for a small engineering firm where everybody else was at least 48 at the time. I can understand why competitive companies would not want to hire old, set-in-their-ways guys, so it is up to the individual to have a record of innovation.


----------



## midwesterner

I also had some experience doing a land based version in my twenties. I dropped in and out of college and did a string of low paying menial jobs (Painted houses, delivering papers, ice cream drive through, factory work, Residential Aide, carpet cleaner, janitorial). I didn't complete a bachelors degree until 10 years after H.S. graduation. I finished a masters 16 years after H.S. graduation. I was 28 before I entered the workforce for a full career, and was 34 by the time I entered the world of marriage, kids, and mortgage, the period I consider the real exciting chapter if my life. 

During my exploration years I logged around 55,000 miles hitchhiking around the country. I hitched to and from the east coast twice, the west coast once, and all around the mid-west. I backpacked in the Bear Tooth Mountain range of Montana, canoed through the Okefenokee Swamp Wilderness and rode a motorcycle to Wisconsin to backpack in the Apostle Islands National Seashore and then on to Thunder Bay Canada. I tried skydiving and spelunking for a while and canoed and kayaked about a hundred miles of the Missouri River numerous times. I had no credit cards and there were no debit cards then. I often returned home with nothing but a pocket full of change. I often met people who gave me a meal and a place to throw my sleeping bag on their floor. 

Now I'm approaching the end of the era of career and kids and looking for the next era of adventure, which I intend will include sailing.

I say go for it Marley. Just because someone lives the life of a vagabond during their younger years, doesn't mean that they 
will end up being a leech on society.

I do recommend to people that they do the kid thing, if they are so inclined. That's an adventure. I've hitchhiked across country accepting rides from strangers and jumped out of airplanes at 10,000 feet but none of those were as scary as raising teenagers!


----------



## Arcb

There are some technical fields where you can do this quit-play-work again thing fairly readily. 

In some technical fields, specially those in dangerous or remote locations, a high degree of job mobility is the norm.

There are also good opportunities with some highly unionised fields, although, this might be less true in the states. Good union contracts in industries such as emergency services (police and fire), teaching and specialised technical fields often have play provisions.

Some will have something like leave with income averaging example: work 4 years at %80 salary, take the 5th off or some will offer unpaid leave for a year or more for personal reasons. Some employers will offer both.


----------



## Don L

We drift ..................................... if you want to be a boat bum go and be a boat bum. Don't ask permission or how to's from non boat bums.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Don0190 said:


> We drift ..................................... if you want to be a boat bum go and be a boat bum. Don't ask permission or how to's from non boat bums.


A few rounds of skeet or a whole key lime pie and it will be better.


----------



## Don L

Pie shooting????? That's a new one for me, but sounds fun.


----------



## Capt Len

Drifting is what us old farts are good at. Marley can go do or not do whatever. I've been a dumpster diving scrounger all my life.Did pretty good at it, Just turned down a skippering job (35 pass) Let my ticket lapse (74 and counting). Jack Kerouac was a non starter by comparison . It's a different world today, but always room at the front for a winner. and room at the back for the others.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Don0190 said:


> Pie shooting????? That's a new one for me, but sounds fun.


Regular crust. They fly just as well as thick and thin.
People say you need a knife and fork...slices and all that...but all you really need is a good spoon, if you are serious and on a mission.


----------



## VIEXILE

Marley Cusick said:


> Right, so I feel like my original post has been misread or had lots of assumptions made of it.
> I'm totally willing to stop places and work, I'm not planning on stealing, and I'm not about to not be cleaning and maintaining my boat. I was asking for suggestions on maybe ways to go about finding the right kind of work when I come into a dock? Places I would be able to fish(I had been thinking id be doing so out in the ocean, and only catching what I can eat). references to any books or such that I could get more information from. Again, the goal is not to be a bum or a thief or go to jail. I would appreciate if people stoped assuming that I'm at the bottom of the spectrum of respect for others. I was asking for ways to get close to the dream, not telling people what I'm doing hoping for encouragement.


It can be done. It's more difficult than it was 30 years ago. But it can be done. It's not much different than survival in your home town. Know the ins and outs, what you can do and where, fit in and find out how to minimize. I plan to do it for a few years starting at the end of next summer. You just have to know the ropes, when you need to replenish the cruising kitty and how.

But first, figure out your boat and develop a good weather eye.


----------



## Siamese

I'm 22 years old, and I've never sailed before. But, I have the dream of sailing away in my own boat. I figure I could build the boat with materials purchased on credit cards, and sail away before they catch up with me. After all, the big banks have been ripping us off for years. My boat will be my own design. I don't have any design experience, but plenty of bad boats have been designed by people with experience, so why bother with a lot of useless study? 

I don't have any specific skills, but I firmly believe things have a way of working out if you want it bad enough. I have no use for dream crushers!

I don't know where I'll sail to, but probably somewhere in the Caribbean. I've seen Pirates of the Caribbean several times, and I know things have changed since then, but just the same I plan to take at least two guns with me. A handgun for close up encounters and some sort of long, black gun for distance stuff. Any recommendations on which guns would be best?

I'll probably too poor to stay at marinas, so does that mean I have to anchor somewhere? If so, what kind of anchor would you recommend? 

-------------------------------------------
Okay....there.....think I've covered all the bases. Have at it, guys.


----------



## Ryanminty

I'd say do it man but only if you take me with you haha, I Have a similar dream but there's no real way to do it with out making some money there's a really good article I read about a couple who have been doing just that for a few years except theyre paddling a canoe around the bahamas and camping out on the beaches and making a living fishing you should check it out, probably just google canoing around the bahamas


----------



## smackdaddy

Siamese said:


> I'm 22 years old, and I've never sailed before. But, I have the dream of sailing away in my own boat. I figure I could build the boat with materials purchased on credit cards, and sail away before they catch up with me. After all, the big banks have been ripping us off for years. My boat will be my own design. I don't have any design experience, but plenty of bad boats have been designed by people with experience, so why bother with a lot of useless study?
> 
> I don't have any specific skills, but I firmly believe things have a way of working out if you want it bad enough. I have no use for dream crushers!
> 
> I don't know where I'll sail to, but probably somewhere in the Caribbean. I've seen Pirates of the Caribbean several times, and I know things have changed since then, but just the same I plan to take at least two guns with me. A handgun for close up encounters and some sort of long, black gun for distance stuff. Any recommendations on which guns would be best?
> 
> I'll probably too poor to stay at marinas, so does that mean I have to anchor somewhere? If so, what kind of anchor would you recommend?
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Okay....there.....think I've covered all the bases. Have at it, guys.


Call Brent Swain. He's perfect for what you want.


----------



## oysterman23

I'd be sure to rig a chain gun on the bow for all the inevitable debt collectors and revenue agents ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## solarfry

Crew with someone in Caribbean for a while so you can learn and get the idea of what you need. Along the way learn Dutch, French, Spanglish and be proficient in them as many islands no spickie le anglais, except in tourist areas.


----------



## Minnesail

smackdaddy said:


> Call Brent Swain. He's perfect for what you want.


I think he's busy bouncing off a reef somewhere.


----------



## aeventyr60

Siamese said:


> I'm 22 years old, and I've never sailed before. But, I have the dream of sailing away in my own boat. I figure I could build the boat with materials purchased on credit cards, and sail away before they catch up with me. After all, the big banks have been ripping us off for years. My boat will be my own design. I don't have any design experience, but plenty of bad boats have been designed by people with experience, so why bother with a lot of useless study?
> 
> I don't have any specific skills, but I firmly believe things have a way of working out if you want it bad enough. I have no use for dream crushers!
> 
> I don't know where I'll sail to, but probably somewhere in the Caribbean. I've seen Pirates of the Caribbean several times, and I know things have changed since then, but just the same I plan to take at least two guns with me. A handgun for close up encounters and some sort of long, black gun for distance stuff. Any recommendations on which guns would be best?
> 
> I'll probably too poor to stay at marinas, so does that mean I have to anchor somewhere? If so, what kind of anchor would you recommend?
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Okay....there.....think I've covered all the bases. Have at it, guys.


Yawn. I think you'll fit in better down in So. Florida...More things to shoot at too.


----------



## jephotog

My favorite part of this thread was seeing how all the sarcastic answers were either thanked for the suggestions or called grumpy old farts, depending on the tone.

Marley, you sound like me when I was a 20 year old kid. I had the same plans and goals. When I was a 30 year old kid I had the money saved to buy a boat and try my hand at living the dream. I ended up spending the money on career training. Now as a 50 year old kid I am in a position to buy the boat and live the dream but won't need to live off the land.

I think the suggestion to buy the boat and live in the Keys and Florida learning to sail, working and saving some money is the real way to do what you want to do. You have a lot to learn before you go on any sailing journey. Most people even with people with lots of money and years of experience spend time getting to know a boat and come up with a plan before departing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Oh Ffs is this thread still going? 

Cruising is for retired people. Everyone is old
Wtf is a 20 year old going to do with a bunch of 70 year old? 

Go find a 20 year old life and then find a girl, have kids work and live a proper life and then, after a that, think about retirement. 

Do not mistake youthful adventure with bone idle laziness and the lack of ability to pick up a partner. 

Boats are for people who have done something. 

Sorry to tell you the truth


----------



## Indevolatile

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Oh Ffs is this thread still going?
> 
> Cruising is for retired people. Everyone is old
> Wtf is a 20 year old going to do with a bunch of 70 year old?
> 
> Go find a 20 year old life and then find a girl, have kids work and live a proper life and then, after a that, think about retirement.
> 
> Do not mistake youthful adventure with bone idle laziness and the lack of ability to pick up a partner.
> 
> Boats are for people who have done something.
> 
> Sorry to tell you the truth


Hah! This is the most depressing thing I've read all week, considering I haven't had a girlfriend since 2001, and I've been working at the same entry-level job for 5 years to save for my next boat. Hell, the ability to leave everyone behind is half the reason to get a boat!


----------



## Minnewaska

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ......Boats are for people who have done something.....


I nominate this new quote for the Hall of Fame.

Right beside Louis CK, who said, when reflecting on the cost of owning his boat..... "no one should buy a boat, unless they can afford three boats".


----------



## jwing

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Oh Ffs is this thread still going?
> 
> Cruising is for retired people. Everyone is old
> Wtf is a 20 year old going to do with a bunch of 70 year old?


I agree with this, seriously. When I view all those vlogs made by young, pretty couples, I don't envy them, I feel pity. They are wasting their youth by acting like old folks.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> Go find a 20 year old life and then find a girl,


Here's my version: Go find a 20 year old life and have lots of girls. The 20-year girls with the best bodies and most fun personalities are in college, but they are still pups. The prime 22-40 year-old women are out there doing adrenaline/gravity sports - the kind of activities that very few 65-year-olds participate in. Most of them have good jobs, so they can afford to travel around to the best places for their sports. If you miss that window of opportunity, you won't get another chance. Floating around the Caribbean and living on the cheap can be done by old codgers like myself.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> ...Do not mistake youthful adventure with bone idle laziness and the lack of ability to pick up a partner...


Bingo!


----------



## Don L

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Go find a 20 year old life and then find a girl, have kids work and live a proper life and then, after a that, think about retirement.


I think in the heat of typing you probably misworded the above. Did you really mean "Work and live a proper life, after that retire and find a 20 year old girl!"? :kiss


----------



## jephotog

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Cruising is for retired people. Everyone is old
> Wtf is a 20 year old going to do with a bunch of 70 year old?


This is so true. On my recent cruise of only two weeks, was in the PNW. I'm 50 and my wife is about to turn 40. We both look younger than our ages. In two weeks we saw one couple our age. We did meet one other couple younger than average. He was 68, I think she was a few years younger.

Marley if you want to escape the bounds of society, my suggestion is to scrape up enough money and homestead in the PNW. Even though it is colder in winter and less sexy than eeking out sustenance on a small boat in the tropics, the lifestyle is much more sustainable/obtainable. The other options is follow Jwing's suggestion, move to a mountain town and chase the adrenaline junky women. In order to catch them you will have to learn to kayak, rock climb and ski. It's how I spent my wasted youth.


----------



## boatpoker

jephotog said:


> learn to kayak, rock climb and ski. It's how I spent my wasted youth.


Where is the wasted part ?


----------



## jephotog

boatpoker said:


> Where is the wasted part ?


I was often drunk during those years.


----------



## Arcb

I’m liking Mark’s statement regarding that type of cruising around on a big luxurious boat with no job being mostly for retirees. 

Young guys go to sea all the time to drift aimlessly from place to place, having grand adventures and meeting wonderful women. It’s called joining the Navy! Or the Coast Guard, or the Merchant Marine.

You still get to drift around and see the world, but the big difference is, when you get tired and bored and frustrated with the life style, instead of being destitute, you have folks lining up to give you decently paid jobs in exchange for what you learned drifting around having adventures.


----------



## jephotog

Capt Len said:


> Got jobs as mechanic on ice breaker in Trinidad 2 1/2 years.


Sounds like a pretty cushy job.... Maintaining an icebreaker in Trinidad. Did it have an icemaker onboard, needing constant maintenance?


----------



## jephotog

smackdaddy said:


> Call Brent Swain. He's perfect for what you want.


Met a woman at the West Marine in Anacortes. She shared pictures and stories of her cruising into Canada. She had some pretty good stories. She described the boat her husband had built. I asked is it a Brent Swain design? It was, she had no idea she was sailing on a death trap designed by a cantankerous mad man.


----------



## Capt Len

The ice breaker I mentioned was the CSS Hudson out of Dartmouth NS. We mapped the mid Atlantic ridge in '68,confirming plate tectonics .Pretty definitive science type stuff. On the other topic ,it's apparent that there are still origami steel vessels successfully cruising. I've known Brent for over 40 years.His problem of attracting untalented dreamers with 'sailing away syndrome' coupled with a DIY talent of huge if rough proportions led to a slanted reputation. His cantankerousness was only superseded by pack of more mainstream 'experts' who engaged him in a battle of wits. No winners here.


----------



## smackdaddy

There was definitely a loser. And you described why perfectly.


----------



## aeventyr60

smackdaddy said:


> There was definitely a loser. And you described why perfectly.


Yep, and the biggest loser was this forum.


----------



## aeventyr60

Don0190 said:


> I think in the heat of typing you probably misworded the above. Did you really mean "Work and live a proper life, after that retire and find a 20 year old girl!"? :kiss


Of course that's what Mark meant...Seems like that's what most of us dirt bag yachties are doing out here..


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

She wasn't 20 so stop being disgusting. 

She was 21.


.


----------



## jephotog

Capt Len said:


> The ice breaker I mentioned was the CSS Hudson out of Dartmouth NS. We mapped the mid Atlantic ridge in '68,confirming plate tectonics .Pretty definitive science type stuff.


Just looked up your boat Len, it's still around with the Canadian Coast Guard. It was built as a research vessel which by necessity in Canada is also an Ice Breaker.



jephotog said:


> I was often drunk during those years.


Felt the need to clarify this: Drunk=Wasted.
I only drank as was appropriate to the lifestyle.


----------



## aeventyr60

*"I only drank as was appropriate to the lifestyle."
*

Sure you did. Me too. Ha ha. Stocking up for a cruise in Indonesia...


----------



## jephotog

aeventyr60 said:


> *"I only drank as was appropriate to the lifestyle."
> *
> 
> Sure you did. Me too. Ha ha. Stocking up for a cruise in Indonesia...


Looks likes your prepping for trip of at least a week duration.


----------



## smackdaddy

aeventyr60 said:


> *"I only drank as was appropriate to the lifestyle."
> *
> 
> Sure you did. Me too. Ha ha. Stocking up for a cruise in Indonesia...


Daily run, Aev?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

jephotog said:


> Looks likes your prepping for trip of at least a week duration.


I'm never cruising with you if we're on restricted rations!

:ship-captain:


----------



## aeventyr60

smackdaddy said:


> Daily run, Aev?


Cinco de Mayo comes only once a year....


----------



## Don L

aeventyr60 said:


> Cinco de Mayo comes only once a year....


but it's followed by the equally important May 6


----------



## aeventyr60

Don0190 said:


> but it's followed by the equally important May 6


Which was created for bacon, eggs and hash browns.


----------



## jephotog

Don0190 said:


> but it's followed by the equally important May 6


Cinco de Mayo and Seis de Mayo are equally important, for the citizens of Mexico. Cinco de Mayo is an obscure holiday in Mexico only really celebrated in the state of Pueblo, or any town where Americans Visit. It's a huge holiday in San Diego where it is called Cinco de Drinko. It is also a very popular in Indonesia where people start stocking up 9 months in advance.


----------



## jephotog

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I'm never cruising with you if we're on restricted rations!
> :ship-captain:


I hope to never be on restricted rations. I won't be casting off for good until my boat can support my keezer. (Keg Freezer)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

jephotog said:


> I hope to never be on restricted rations. I won't be casting off for good until my boat can support my keezer. (Keg Freezer)


Oh, well, I spose that doesn't look toooooooo bad. :laugh:laugh:laugh :2 boat:


----------



## jasipati

Corrotoman said:


> I know someone who got certified in vibration analysis (with appropriate apprenticeship in the trade), bought the basic tools of the trade, then sailed his boat around the Pacific. Every port had vessels needing someone who could determine exactly what was causing that nasty vibration in the prop shaft/motor/generator, etc. Many customers were large commercial shipping, and paid very well. Word got around. He was always in demand.
> 
> When I was 20 I didn't even know what vibration analysis was.... Neither did I have the vision the vision to get myself out there like that.


Thanks for this info :thewave:



Corrotoman said:


> There must be dozens of skilled trades that will provide well for a sailor willing to be good at what they do.


Can anyone here suggest me what are other trades could also fall into that category ?
Diesel mechanic ?
Marine electrician ?
Fiberglass repair ?
Surveyor ? 
irateraft:


----------



## Waterrat

nursing
commercial diver


----------



## travlin-easy

Unfortunately, you cannot practice any of those trades in the islands without first obtaining a special, work permit, which is quite expensive. 

My trade, up until a year ago when I was forced to retire for health reasons, was a working musician/singer/entertainer. I was not able to work in the islands, but in the Florida Keys and anywhere else along the east coast, I could have worked 7 days a week. However, I opted to work just 3 days a week, and go fishing and sailing the other 4. I plied my trade for more than 30 years and it was by far the best job I ever had.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## deniseO30

For a fleeting moment when my son was here one of my yacht club members suggested that we go around the East Coast with a boat and service HVAC and I thought Freon cans hanging on the side of a boat like bumpers would be good advertising but and idea is usually nothing more than that. I'm retired now, my son is gone and I sold my boat couple years ago. I will say this, anybody that is young and full of energy enjoy it while you're young because when you get older things change! 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb

You can practice the marine trades in the Carribean for sure, if you go the STCW route. 

I know a few guys that work on tugs in the oil fields in Cuba. They were actually evacuated back to Canada before Irma hit. Not a bad gig, making good money to drive a tug boat around Veradero.

Any where there's oil in the sea, there's a need for skilled trades.

Of course there's cruise ships, but then you're stuck on a boat all the time.


----------



## hellosailor

With all respect I would suggest that "vibration analysis" is a rather obscure niche industry and most small ports and islands won't have ANYONE in that trade, much less anyone within two days travel.

On the other hand, electricians, diesel mechanics, that whole list is of trades that are commonly found in every port and large village. Where the locals will gladly take up pitchforks and torches and march your *ss out of town if you try to poach on THEIR TURF.

Now, if you went to medical school and then became, say, a plastic surgeon, an ophthamologist, a neurosurgeon...you might be as welcome as a vibration analyst.

There's niches and there's niches. Or as they say in China, if you are one in a million? There's a thousand other guys ready to take your job, and able to.


----------



## Arcb

There's also travel and tourism related opportunities. 

-vacation reps
-airline reps
-you can start a business, like an eco resort
-There are opportunities in the mineral extraction industry.
- I would think specialised technical experts in lots of fields would have opportunities. How many specialists in the electricity generation industry could be locally sourced in Antigua right now? Not too many I think.

Not all of these opportunities would exist on every island or mainland portion of the Carribean, but I know for sure some do in some places.

Problem is, you can't wing it, you need a specialty and or affiliation with a company that has roots in your target location.


----------



## travlin-easy

Arcb,

You mentioned working aboard a cruise ship - it's a lousy job, especially as an entertainer. I know this first hand.

The other jobs are usually grabbed up by non-English speaking individuals who work for low wages. Granted, there are a few higher paying jobs taken by English speaking individuals, but those jobs are few and far between. And, they are usually held by folks that know someone that landed that job for them.

As for the other trades in the islands, not a prayer! Someone with a torch and pitchfork will get your ass in the blink of an eye. I was unable to work in Mexico as an entertainer and could not obtain a license unless I wanted to part with a lot of pesos. Even then, there was no guarantee.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Arcb

Gary, Princess Cruise Lines and Royal Carribean actively recruit ships officers from Canadian Colleges, I assume the same is true in the US. Of my college classmates 3 were recruited by Princess and 4 by RCL. Engineering officers are recruited to the engine room, deck officers are recruited as Safety Officers and Tender/shuttle skippers. Of those 7, two made captain and a third made chief officer, all before the age of 40. captain of a cruise ship isn't a bad job for a guy in his 30's.


----------



## travlin-easy

In order to be a captain of a cruise line you must first obtain your unlimited commercial license, which requires a lot of documentation of your time at sea, and a brutal written and oral test. I know someone that teaches people how to pass that test, and it is brutal to say the least.

Sure, you can get an engineering job, but ONLY IF YOU HAVE AN ENGINEERING DEGREE! Without it, you can perform some lesser jobs that don't pay well.

Same holds true for navigators and communications officers.

I was a lowly entertainer, and offered a job with the Princess Line. At first it appeared very attractive, but further investigation proved I was misled. You must work more hours than most performers, and the pay rate is lousy to say the least. There were many other drawbacks, including the crews quarters, which you must share. There were some perks for the crew, but my pay rate outside the cruise lines was 3 times higher for the number of hours worked. And I didn't have to sign a 6 month contract with lots of restrictions. Believe me, it's not the dream job most folks think it is. Now, if you are a headliner band, everything's different, and there is no contract. So, you might work this week, and get sent home the next.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska

travlin-easy said:


> .....Believe me, it's not the dream job most folks think it is......


Who in their right mind would think entertaining a bunch of overcrowded, drunk, self entitled vacationers on a cruise ship was a dream job? Add little kids running around and I would pay not to have to do it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Minnewaska said:


> Who in their right mind would think entertaining a bunch of overcrowded, drunk, self entitled vacationers on a cruise ship was a dream job? Add little kids running around and I would pay not to have to do it.


Entertainers are a very special breed.

:smile



> Now my charms are all o'erthrown,
> what strength I have's mine own,
> Which is most faint: now, 'tis true,
> I must be here confined by you,
> Or sent to Naples. Let me not,
> Since I have my dukedom got
> And pardon'd the deceiver, dwell
> In this bare island by your spell;
> But release me from my bands
> With the help of your good hands:
> Gentle breath of yours my sails
> Must fill, or else my project fails,
> Which was to please. Now I want
> Spirits to enforce, art to enchant,
> And my ending is despair,
> Unless I be relieved by prayer,
> Which pierces so that it assaults
> Mercy itself and frees all faults.
> As you from crimes would pardon'd be,
> Let your indulgence set me free.


Just a little applause is all we crave.


----------



## Minnewaska

I never liked Willy much anyway.


----------



## Arcb

Gary, I agree, Cruise Ships wouldn't be my cup of tea, like I said, you're stuck on a boat all the time 

I'm just brainstorming for the fellow that asked about jobs in the Carribean for non citizens. I mentioned transportation trades (marine and aviation) and industrial trades (including mineral extraction and infrastructure), because those are jobs I am familiar with. I'm not saying they're easy or a free ride or anything like that.


----------



## john61ct

The fact is, developed-world countries pay their citizens huge wages compared to the rest of the planet. 

Unless you have a very specialized education and skillset to get employed by a MNC business unit run by fellow DW citizens, or benefit from discrimination, outside the DW you will increasingly get paid at or near local rates. 

Which is fine when you "go native" learn to live as they do if that makes you happy. 

Big If for most spoiled DWers though.


----------



## Proteus Rising

You might try reading "Get Real, Get Gone: How to Become a Modern Sea Gypsy and Sail Away Forever." There's some good tips. But mostly it seems you need to do some more saving. More research, for sure. You could also ready any of the Pardey books or Cap'n Goodlander books. Lots of advice for to prep for what you want to do. But, again, sounds like you need to slow your roll and save more and research more.


----------



## outbound

I maybe living alone on a boat this coming winter. It all depends on a court case involving my wife’s grandson. I’ve done it for a few months at a time a couple of years ago while she was still working. It sucks compared to having another person with you. You don’t think about it but many of the day to day stuff is much harder. Everyone talks about the difficulties of sailing single handed. That’s the easy part. It’s the day to day that’s the hard part imho. Haven’t seen good books that talk in a meaningful way about that.


----------



## RegisteredUser

The day-to-day will become routine.
It will become built in and not be concerning.
Finding the right groove that works for you may take a little time...go towards your interests...and keep an open mind. There is more out there than we know....infinite.
You will probably build a mental fortress around worst case scenarios...and be instinctively mindful/aware.
It will be a strength.


----------



## Minnewaska

Out, sounds like you have a tough family issue brewing. I recall your queries about home schooling and assume they’re related. I truly hope all works out well.

As to living aboard alone, I have two perspectives. Being away from my wife for a lengthy period of time, is not high in my list. However, getting time to myself to get the boat the way I want it is great alone time. It hard to tear the boat apart, with someone else around.

This year, we launched on Mar 30 and I spent the next week aboard alone (yes, it was below freezing most nights, it even snowed during one of those days). It was so much easier to commission alone. No one wanting to go to dinner tonight when I want to get something done, or even just read and plan for a project. I could come and go when I please, eat when I please, sleep, etc. It was highly productive. Of course, there are things like raising the sails or lowering the outboard that is really a two person job and waited for her to get back. 

If I didn’t have someone I spent my life with, I think I could be quite happy living alone. Although, I’m too social to be alone, it would just be with friends more. It’s the fact that I do have someone that makes me want them back before too long.


----------



## outbound

Minnie we are of like minds. I need alone time. What’s weird is it better when she’s around. Thanks for your kind thoughts. I’d like to think god gives burdens to those who can bear them. She’s the strong one I’m the support.


----------



## Capt Len

Sidhartha comes to mind. Maybe when you get down to two possessions, a cup to wash your bum and a comb to filter out the bugs as you drink from it, do you find true happiness. Anything more and you're dallying with materialism. As I calculate the Specific Gravity of the human spirit I suspect we'ed all been better off if they'ed let the bugger starve.


----------

